# Raspberry Salad Dressing



## Katherine (May 10, 2002)

Raspberry Dressing

1/3 cup raspberries 
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoons honey
1 1/4 teaspoons Dijon-style mustard
1/4 cup olive oil

Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste In blender or food processor
combine raspberries, vinegar, honey and mustard and blend until
smooth.  Gradually blend in oil until smooth. Season to taste with
salt and pepper. Refrigerate any remaining dressing. 

Can be used over almost any salad, or as a topping for fish, chicken
or a fruit plate.


----------

